# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger worden na mirena

## sofie

Hallo,
op 6 november 2007 heb ik mijn mirena-spiraaltje laten wegnemen. Na 16 dagen had ik weer maandstonden. Alles leek normaal, zoals vroeger. 
Nu is het al de 36ste dag, en nog geen maandstonden. 
Is het normaal dat mijn cyclus niet weer normaal is? Ik was eerst blij dat de maandstonden uitbleven, want dacht dat ik zwanger was. Helaas. Met een onregelmatige cyclus wordt dit natuurlijk moeilijk.
Had iemand dezelfde ervaring?

----------


## jenny L

ik heb op 25 oktober mijn mirena laten verwijderen en was gelijk na 2 dagen ongi.
gewoon een hele week zoals ik het altijd had, nu tot op de dag van vandaag niet meer ongi geworden dacht ook dat ik zwanger was maar helaas. het kan wel een half jaar duren voordat je cyclus weer normaal is na mirena

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

Als jullie de verhalen bij de andere onderwerpen lezen, zullen jullie merken dat er veel meer vrouwen zijn die na het stoppen met de pil of mirena een hele tijd onregelmatig menstrueren. Dat is heel normaal. Bij de meeste vrouwen is dit na een half jaar weer normaal. Als het na een jaar nog onregelmatig is, is het verstandig om naar de dokter te gaan.

Succes dames!

----------


## Arie

Hallo, ik vroeg me af of meer vrouwen dit herkennen: ik had na het verwijderen van Mirena direct een bloeding van een paar dagen, en na 1 week een kleine bloeding, die (inmiddels 3 maanden later) de eerste menstruatie bleek te zijn. Ik ben dus meteen weer om de 28 dagen ongesteld, maar ik heb tussen de ovulatie en de NOD ineens klachten die ik nooit had (pijnlijke borsten, weeige pijn in mijn onderbuik, humeurig) en mijn menstruatie duurt maar 2 dagen. Terwijl ik vroeger 7-8 dagen ongesteld was. Ik heb verhalen gelezen van vrouwen die dat hadden omdat ze zwanger waren, maar ik heb tussendoor een aantal keer getest en steeds negatief. Na de menstruatie verdwijnen de klachten ook gewoon weer. Zou dit zo blijven, of zou het nog door de Mirena komen? Zou ik wel gewoon vruchtbaar zijn?

----------


## smikkel

Hoi,

Ik heb afgelopen maandag de spiraal laten verwijderen. De dag zelf wat licht bloedverlies. Gisteren niks en nu met afvegen behoorlijk wat. Herkenbaar? Heb nu ook behoorlijke krampen, vooral rechts onderin mijn buik.
Wij gaan dus voor een 2e. Kan ik nu uitrekenen wanneer ik vruchtbaar ben?
Of beter wachten of ik nu ongesteld word?

Groetjes Ingrid

----------

